# Best ever bootie



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Do not post likes till I get all pattern written, pls.

Size 7, Simply soft Caron
Cast on 36
Slip 1st every row
Row 1-7 knit across
Lace effect
Row 8) slip 1st st (p1, yo, k1) k1
Row 9) slip 1st st (p1, yo, k2) k1
10-12) repeat row 9
13) slip 1, (p1, k 2 tog) across, k1
36 sts
14) slip 1st, (p1, k1) 14 sts on right needle
Continue and bind off as follows, 
(Bind off 1, knit 2 tog and bind off another 1) across
Till you have 12 sts on both sides off bind offs.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

change to size 6 needle
15) slip 1st (p1, k1) across
20 more rows.
Crochet bind off
Leave longer tail to sew down back and across bottom.
Final pic to post and I am done with girls bootie.
Boys bootie does not have lace.
If you all will wait, I will post boys pattern tomorrow. Getting late.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Gonna add pic of bottie all finished, pls wait till all done for any responses.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Girls finished. Here is final pic.
Pls do not post till i get boys on this thread.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Boys bootie
Cast on 40
Slip first st every row till done
Row 1-3) Knit
4) k11, dec1, k14, dec1, k11
5) knit
6) k12, dec 1, k10, dec 1, k12
7) knit
8) k13, dec 1, k6, dec1, k13
9) knit
10) k11, dec 1, k8, dec 1, k11
11) knit
12) k12, Dec 1, k4, dec1, k12
13) k12, dec 6, k12
14-34) k1, p1 across
Bind off
Sew down back and bottom.
Done


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

they are beautiful. Thank you for the pattern....


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you. I should give this a try. They are fun and look very quick and simple.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Here is a PDF for it. Thank you for the pattern it is fun and sweet.


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

why is there such a difference between the girls and the boys? The bootie looks the same when finished.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you
& i love the way you show the pics along the way, just the thing i need!
arwin


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you. These booties look like they would stay on easily. My friend is struggling with a booties pattern and I will share this with her. As for me, I have new twin boys in the family about 10 days old. Will share pictures as soon as they are posted.


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

2cwdance said:


> Boys bootie
> Cast on 40
> Slip first st every row till done
> Row 1-3) Knit
> ...


We have a new great nephew and this will be an easy pattern to use to make a pair of booties for him. Thank you for posting.

Gini


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

The boys is garter stitch, the girls stitch has a lacy look.
One thing now, play with the pattern. Increase the needle sizes and you will increase the size of the bootie.
Use a 6/5 or 7/6 or 8/7, etc
Remember to change to the smaller needle for ribbing of top of bootie.
Have fun, I can make one pair a day and I buy a basket or decor box and make a dozen pair and for girls I make the boys pattern in fun fur for Ugg effect .I also buy the item that us girls wash our bras in, its makes a perfect gift so new mothers do not lose those baby socks and it also lets them know these booties can be washed.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

LunaDragon said:


> Here is a PDF for it. Thank you for the pattern it is fun and sweet.


I wish I could make bigger ones for slippers. 
Thanks so much for the download.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you I've bookmarked for later


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Thank you - they are really lovely.


----------



## stann (Mar 3, 2011)

You are very kind to give us this pattern.
Thank you very much!


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Girls pat not on pdf, it will be reposted in pdf.


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

How very generous of you to share your talent with us. Finally a bootie I think I will enjoy making. Thank you.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

The girls bootie is so fun, so many colors and if you crochet, you can finish it off with a picot st top that when folded down really adds to it or add a bow to the front.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Great looking pattern. Thanks!


----------



## Mary-Anne (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice pattern. Thank you


----------



## Sheeba (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you so much for the pattern and pdf.
Will post when I knit them up.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Look forward to your pics and ideas.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Both of the bootie patterns are great! I love doing booties and these are wonderful. Thanks!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I have one question about this booties. How do you do a p1,yo,k1 on the girl booties? Is there a web site that I can go to, to see a video to see how it is done? I would apprecicate any help you can give me.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

A "yo" just wraps yarn over needle before you k1.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Very sweet. Thanks for sharing with KP.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you. It all came back to me after I read what you wrote. That is the eyelet row..


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your booties patterns with us. These will be great for charity knitting.


----------



## Rainbow5 (Oct 20, 2012)

How did you do the decrease? I have made the booties this evening but don't have the little hole on the top of the foot. What have I done wrong???


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Rainbow, wait until u get to rows 10, 11 & 12. It gives you too many stitches on the needle and not enough decreases. I am so confused. 

To answer your question, you knit p1, k1 for 12 sts and then you bind off 1, knit 2 tog and so forth until you have 12 stitch left, then you continue the rest. then on the next row you will change to size 6 needles, then slip 1st st p1, k1 across row for 20 rows then bind off. Leave a long tail to sew down back and across bottom.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

I knit 14 sts and start my dec by moving st 13 over st 14 until I have 12 sts left for boys bootie, prev post info for girls bind off.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

No wonder why I'm confused. This is a different pattern than the very first one. I made those and I had no problem and when you put this pattern out I thought I was going crazy. No wonder why i don't understand it. Hope you can help.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Girls row 8


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Girls row 9
I have done pattern and it is correct.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh I like those, thank you for posting the pattern.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Lovely patterns, thank you for sharing and posting progress pictures.


----------



## Rainbow5 (Oct 20, 2012)

2cwdance said:


> I knit 14 sts and start my dec by moving st 13 over st 14 until I have 12 sts left for boys bootie, prev post info for girls bind off.


Thanks so much for clarifying. Rather than "binding off", I had simply knit two together to decrease. The booties still came out fine but the second pair, are much nicer. Thanks for wonderful pattern!


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

2cwdance said:


> Do not post likes till I get all pattern written, pls.
> 
> Size 7, Simply soft Caron
> Cast on 36
> ...


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Row 9 correction (p1, yo, k2tog)


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you !!!!! That is what I was looking for. And thank you for your patience.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

2cwdance. Thanks again. I just finished the booties and they are perfect. Thank you again for the pattern.


----------



## GLOKO (Jul 30, 2012)

OH I LOVE THEM I MAKE [email protected] FOR HOSPITAL LOVE A NEW PATTERN THANKS SO MUCH.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Pls read thread for corrections to patterns.


----------



## GLOKO (Jul 30, 2012)

help.. on the girls booties row 13 is it slip 1,(p1 k2tog,) across k1, or ( p1,yo,k2tog )across k1 thanks


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Row 9 where it says p1,yo,k2 it should be p1, yo, k2tog.

Row 13 is: Slip 1, (p1, K2tog) across, K1. You'll be back to 36 sts on your needles then


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for all your help ladies. I love these booties and tried to design them for ease in making them and so that they would stay on and they do stay on.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

BOYS: Change needle size at row 14 to one size smaller


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

With each basket of booties, I include the attached out of the packaging so the new mother can put baby socks and booties in for home or travel, clean ones on one side, dirty ones can then be placed on the other side, throw in the washer when you get home and no lost socks.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Gift ready


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

13 pair in box
I string a strand of yarn through each pair and tie 
with a bow to keep them together.
Oops forgot my white pair.


----------



## GLOKO (Jul 30, 2012)

2cwdance,love the pattern, I made the boys, just have one ?... on row 13 ..k12, dec6, k12, what kind of dec did you use ? I just BO 6sts


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

I first knitted 14 and took st 13 over 14 across.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

I first knitted 14 and took st 13 over 14 across.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

I first knitted 14 and took st 13 over 14 across.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

There is so much confusion with these two patterns that they need to be re-written. Only because there is too many corrections. I can do this for you 2cwdance unless you have the time to. It might better if you did so you won't be getting the same questions all the time. But before you send them, proof read them first very carefully. I hope you don't take this the wrong way, I'm just trying to help.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Boys booties (revised)

Cast on 40

Slip first st every row till done

Row 1) Knit
Row 2) Knit
Row 3) Knit
Row 4) k11, dec1, k14, dec1, k11
Row 5) knit
Row 6) k12, dec 1, k10, dec 1, k12
Row 7) knit
Row 8) k13, dec 1, k6, dec1, k13
Row 9) knit
Row 10) k11, dec 1, k8, dec 1, k11
Row 11) knit
Row 12) k12, Dec 1, k4, dec1, k12
Row 13) k12, Bind off 6, k12

Row 14-34) k1, p1 across

Bind off Loosely or bind off with size 8 or 9 needles

Sew down back and bottom of booties.

Done


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Bestever Girls Booties

Size 7, Simply Soft Caron

Cast on 36

Row 1-7 Slip 1st, knit across


LACE EFFECT

Row 8) slip 1st st (P1, yo, K1) K1
Row 9) slip 1st st (P1, yo, K2tog) K1
Row 10) repeat row 9
Row 11) repeat row 9
Row 12) repeat row 9
Row 13) slip 1, (P1, K2 tog) across, K1 - 36 stitches
row 14) slip 1st, (P1, K1) 14 sts on right needle

Continue and bind off as follows:

Bind off 1, K2 tog, bind off 1)(12 sts will be bind off all together) across, till you have 12 sts on both sides of bind offs. (24 sts)

Change to size 6 needles

Row 15) slip 1st (P1, K1) across
Row 16-35) slip 1 (P1, K1) across 

Crochet bind off or Bind off loosely with size 8 or 9 needles
Leave longer tail to sew down back and across bottom.

Boys bootie does not have lace.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I wasn't able to send the pics with these revised booties. I have ie9 and it just won't let me, but the pictures are the same.

Thank you 2cwdance for allowing me to re-write these patterns. Hopefully there will not be any more questions about row 13 on the boys or girls booties.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Just remember to go down one needle size at ribbing


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Here is the first pattern for girls booties from 2cwdance, 
This pattern does not have the lace effect.

Size up from Newborn, work entire bootie with size 7 needles throughout pattern as follows:

Cast on 40 stitches

Row 1) Knit
Row 2) Knit
Row 3) Knit
Row 4) Knit
Row 5) K11, Dec 1, K14, Dec 1, K11
Row 6) Knit
Row 7) Knit
Row 8) K12, Dec 1, K10, Dec 1, K12
Row 9) Knit
Row 10) Knit
Row 11) K13, Dec 1, K6, Dec 1, K13
Row 12) Knit
Row 13) Knit
Row 14) Knit
Row 15) Knit
Row 16) K11, Bind off 12, K11

Row 17-36) slip 1st st of each row. K1, P1 across row

Row 37) Bind off loosely or with one to two size
needles larger than size 7.

Whip stitch bootie tog down the back and bottom of slippers. 

Weave in ends and you're done. 

Sorry I cannot add pictures, IE9 won't let me.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

for smaller booties use size 6/5 needles, size 5 for the ribbing.


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

I use google when I want to post on KP with pictured. IE9 won't let me post pics.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

How do you do that? It would be intereting to know.


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

I just installed Google chrome as my browser. It is free. It asks if you want to make it your default browser and you can choose. I find I use it all the time and seldom use IE now. Admin. on KP knows there is a pic. posting prob. with IE9 and suggested I use another browser. Just search google chrome and download. Hope this makes sense. It's almost two a.m. and I can't sleep.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok. I had Google Chrome and took it off. I like to be able to highlite what I want to print out and on Google Chrome you can't ao I switched back to ie9. Maybe I'll switch again. I heard that ie10 is suppose to be better but don't know if you can get it yet or not. I would try that first then if all fails, I will.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

16 pair, all colors ready for baby boy Trace.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Girls bootie pic.


----------



## AuntGrannyD (Mar 8, 2012)

This is such a nice idea. I'm sure the receivers of your generous gift of booties will appreciate them.


----------



## GLOKO (Jul 30, 2012)

so cute ....


----------



## Eileen Iona (Mar 20, 2012)

my goodness me.........what a night reading all this - i shall write the pattern in the morn/goodnight


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Eileen Iona said:


> my goodness me.........what a night reading all this - i shall write the pattern in the morn/goodnight


Girls Booties:

Here is the first pattern for girls booties from 2cwdance, 
This pattern does not have the lace effect.

Size up from Newborn, work entire bootie with size 7 needles throughout pattern as follows:

Cast on 40 stitches

Row 1) Knit
Row 2) Knit
Row 3) Knit
Row 4) Knit
Row 5) K11, Dec 1, K14, Dec 1, K11
Row 6) Knit
Row 7) Knit
Row 8) K12, Dec 1, K10, Dec 1, K12
Row 9) Knit
Row 10) Knit
Row 11) K13, Dec 1, K6, Dec 1, K13
Row 12) Knit
Row 13) Knit
Row 14) Knit
Row 15) Knit
Row 16) K11, Bind off 12, K11

Row 17-36) slip 1st st of each row. K1, P1 across row

Row 37) Bind off loosely or with one to two size
needles larger than size 7.

Whip stitch bootie tog down the back and bottom of slippers.

Weave in ends and you're done.


----------



## sall42 (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you for you speedy response


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

All knit rows is boys pattern.


----------



## Teacher865 (Mar 3, 2013)

what weight yarn did you use?


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Caron simply soft


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice pattern.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cwist66 (Jan 3, 2014)

How many stitches do you have on your needle when you start Line 9 on the girls bootie?


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

buttons said:


> Boys booties (revised)
> 
> Cast on 40
> 
> ...


Love it...and can change colours for girls booties...maybe add a thin ribbon bow.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

2cwdance said:


> Girls bootie pic.


Love these, and just so happens I have this colour ...think I'll try the girl's first, then the boy's


----------



## Eileen Iona (Mar 20, 2012)

Buttons is really so sweet


----------



## Teacher865 (Mar 3, 2013)

I am so confused with all the patterns being posted which ones are the correct ones.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Page 1 girls pattern good with one correction on row 9,
(P1, yo, k2tog)


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Page 1 boys pattern good as is.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Page 6 pattern good also, try both.


----------



## anniemae (Jan 15, 2014)

I like the BEST EVER BOOTIES. However, I am unable to print it out so I can knit without sitting in front of the computer. Any help you can give me will be apeciated


----------



## gailr1 (Sep 23, 2011)

are you (or someone else) able to write the pattern on a piece of paper or write it into a note book. that way you can take the pattern with you where ever you go.

I love knitting these booties - both the boys and girls.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Yes, I will. Pm your addresses whomever wanrs this pattern for both girls and boys.


----------



## anniemae (Jan 15, 2014)

thank you for a reply


----------



## arbolesco1 (Dec 15, 2013)

met you at Lowe's today. Thanks for the pattern!
Carol


----------



## MarRene (Oct 6, 2011)

On the instructions for boysfor decreasing, by row 12 you are down to 30 stitches. Row 13 says knit 12, decrease 6, knit 12 (this would require 36 stitches) so I am confused because you only could decrease 3 stitches. Is this a misprint or am I off on all my counts?


----------

